# English Breakfast Tea - Packaging



## LMac (May 31, 2013)

Hello fellow tea lovers, i wondered if there was anybody out there that could help me?

I know this may sound like an odd question but I'm looking for a tea that is packaged in a specific way. Does anybody know of an English tea that comes in a square or rectangular shaped teabag and that also includes the little white cotton thread with label on the end?

I'm not looking for a high-end tea, just standard so if PG or tetley provide this kind of thing then great. However i can't spot a product of theirs that fits on google...

If i had the choice, i'd prefer it if the bags were not packaged in individual sachets but i'm not particularly concerned about this. I'm more interested in the teabag shape, thread & label.

Thanks very much for your help


----------



## LMac (May 31, 2013)

Sorry - to be clear, I'm looking for English Breakfast tea packaged in this way. Thanks


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Taylors of Harrogate (Yorkshire Tea) do an english breakfast tea with tags.

http://www.taylorsofharrogate.co.uk/teaitem.asp?itmid=1703

I used to be a tea taster at Taylors and its pretty darn tasty!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

pretty sure all of "twinnings" english teas come so packaged. They do a "breakfast" tea, which is tea as we all know and love it.


----------



## LMac (May 31, 2013)

Hi, thank you both for getting back to me!


----------

